# Worst Crash



## Xsjado (Jun 24, 2006)

What are some of your guys worst crashes riding Urban/DJs/Park. I bring this up because I was just out riding and fell hard. I just hit a jump down on a trail by my house, but right before the jump my back tire pops off a rock and i lose momentum. Leave the lip, come down hard front wheel into the back of the landing, nads into the stem and im thrown over the bars onto my face. Thank god for full face helmets.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Dirt jumping, was being stupid and trying something way out of my skill level. 180 suicide no hander. Nobody was around, I way overshot the landing and overrotated. Got thrown from the bike, blacked out. Not sure how long I was out. Can you say concussion?

Street riding once a couple hours before homecoming to kill time. Was hopping off a concrete ledge and threw a one-footed x-up. Came down without straightening out the wheel enough. Really stupid mistake. Went OTB, got a pedal to the back of the head. I had the long pins in. Left a nice big gash in the back of my head, bled everywhere.

I've got some worse ones from freeride.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Lucky me, nothing's happened yet (other than various holes, that just were sore for a while, in my shin from pedals)! Of course, I'm guaranteed to hurt myself sometime, right?


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

worst crash ... I dont really remember what happened all that well, but when I was first learning how to jump, the only place I knew of DJs were, they were very big, probably like 6feet high with a 10foot gap in the middle ? so I had been hitting this jump all day, trying to get the hang of it, so I got stupid, no one was around and I tryed a tabletop for the first time, landed completly sideways and then I blacked out. I just remember wakeing up being like "why am I on the ground .....why is my bike over there ? 

another time was in the skatepark, I was dropping into bowls, airing out ...just usual stuff, then I went to drop into the largest bowl, its about from floor to copeing maybe 17 feet but when you drop in its got almost an overhang. I went way to far out and bailed off, tryed to slide out of it but ended up going 17 feet to flat onto my face, I had a full face on so that was okay, but I couldent move, and my knee was in a lot of pain. I shattered my knee cap :sad:


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

todd, you first learned to jump on jumps that big? 

I gotat step it up hahah


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

my worst crash so far happened when i was probably 8 on some 20" huffy (im 14 now) I was showing off to my brother and i hit a little plastic kicker in the middle of a little hill. As i got to the kicker i saw something laying in the landing so i turned when i was on the ramp. The turn sent me into a huge nose dive and i ended up doing a half front flip and landing on my shoulder. I ended up breaking my collar bone. haha it's pretty stupid, but kinda funny at the same time


----------



## Xsjado (Jun 24, 2006)

punkmountainbiker said:


> I ended up breaking my collar bone. haha it's pretty stupid, but kinda funny at the same time


Collarbone breakage isn't that bad, after the 5th one they barely hurt anymore, trust me


----------



## punkmountainbiker (Jun 1, 2005)

that one didn't really hurt that bad until when i was laying on the couch and my little dog came over and steped right on it


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

yeah, I've broken both of my collarbones (at separate times) and some ribs dj'ing. first time, didn't even thing much happened, you know, your whole body hurts after a bad crash.. then, I got back on the bike, went to pull up on the bars for something, manual or something, then my arm just went weak and let go, and I almost crashed just riding, haha.... second time was much worse, had road rash on the entire side of my face from the slide. that one healed stupid, so now when I rotate my shoulder, my clavicle pops up from the skin under my neck, but it doesn't hurt... really freaks out the birds if you know what I mean though.
But, I don't know if I remember only one specific crash that I marked as my worst... I think if I did, as I get older, it would stick out in my mind too much if I was just remembering those things. 
that said, I've also torn my ACL and meniscus (worst surgery and recovery time I've ever experienced), shattered my wrist (now has a screw in it), broke my ankle and pinky toe and that's it.... damn I suck. :madman:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Just wondering, does falling on my ass so hard that I could barely walk count as a crash? If it does, that's my worst crash so far. My second worst was falling over while learning to wheelie and someone hitting my neck with my elbow. That was scary! It didn't really do any damage though. Most of my accidents were when I was learning to wheelie.


----------



## dirtjumper66 (Jul 4, 2006)

My worst crash was probably trying to bail off of a two foot almost-vert jump in my back yard... tried to bail and broke my toe and my rim.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Nose-picking a set of doubles, landing directly head first. I didn't expect to walk away from that as easily as I did. Not one injury and no back problems from it...

Only thing I do all the time is leave scars in my shins.

Otherwise I don't seem to get hurt very often, never gotten a concussion, never blacked out, never broken, never even sprained or pulled anything. Yet.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

While, depending on what you do, I guess you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

Well i've been progressing - ive only been riding about 16 months, nothing huge yet. I ride street and dirt jumps, most of the jumps are 4ft high. Best trick is 1-hander (once in ahwile i can get a full x-up), so im nothing special, I just don't seem to fall as hard as others.

maybe ive just been lucky so far...?


----------



## pavement_hurts (May 13, 2006)

I've come out of everything with nothing more than scratches and scrapes, but my worst crash was on a 20-incher. I don't quite remember the entire sequence of events (no brain damage, it's just been a few years  ), but I do remember going off of a jump and then doing a somersault over the bike. I credit my amazing tuck-n-roll skills...


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

hmmm, there are just so many to pick from. Like many (most) I've nose cased doubles when trying new tricks. Last summer, I broke my elbow (nevermind crushing my already 3rd deg ac separated shoulder) by completely nose casing one. Lots of pain and a decent amount of blood...I did go back and stick the trick though before things really started to hurt too bad (you just can't end a session on a note like that).

Another time I was just dropping into a fairly steep 7' ramp. No big deal....UNLESS you snap a chain just as you start your bunnyhop into it. Im sure you guys can picture the outcome but let's just say my face hit the bottom of the tranny well in front of my body and bike.

Frankly, I've been more scared at some of the close calls than the actual crashes. Learning to bail well is neither an art nor a science....it's a necessity!


----------



## toyota kawasaki (Apr 7, 2005)

xray said:


> Well i've been progressing - ive only been riding about 16 months, nothing huge yet. I ride street and dirt jumps, most of the jumps are 4ft high. Best trick is 1-hander (once in ahwile i can get a full x-up), so im nothing special, I just don't seem to fall as hard as others.
> 
> maybe ive just been lucky so far...?


Maybe youre not pushing yourself hard enough?

I've wiped out a few times, nothing bad yet. One of my bros has atleast 2 or 3 good spills everytime we hit up the jumps lol :madman:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

> Learning to bail well is neither an art nor a science....it's a necessity!


that is biking dharma. airtime is the practice of zazen, on the verge of either pulling it off smooth or bailing hard. you must have one to have the other, or neither would exist. not dualities, but we ride the fine line in the middle, called progression. haha, a little satori through biking. 
your quote is no doubt true. for any solostyle sport just about.



> One of my bros has atleast 2 or 3 good spills everytime we hit up the jumps lol


yeah, those riders are either the ones to start pulling off the gnarly tricks quick and get way good way fast, or they just wreck themselves hucking it. that said, I'm not pulling of gnar tricks, but I still wreck myself, hahaha... damn.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

i don't actually remember the crash itself, what i do remember is waking up in the hospital 1.5 hours later. i was convulsing and drooling for the first 30 minutes, doc said he thought i was gonna die.....

(i somehow got out of control in a gnarly rhythm line, ended up smashing the back of my head into the face of the next jump when i went down)


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Jesus christ! You screwed yourself pretty bad!








This smilie is retarded. :band:


----------



## zaefod (Apr 8, 2005)

Everything I hear makes dirt jumping sound like inevitable carnage.


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

Hmm...I haven't really had that bad of crashes (thankfully). I think my worst has been going OTB while riding a big set of stairs. I was about halfway down when I started going over. I got lucky with no injuries.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

zaefod said:


> Everything I hear makes dirt jumping sound like inevitable carnage.


I'd say it's somewhat inevitable, yes. That's true of any kind of bike related progression though. You just can't let that get in the way though. With dirt jumping, its usually when you're playing it "safe" that the worst crashes happen. If you're gonna dj, hit em big!


----------



## Kenny C. (Feb 13, 2006)

I agree about the playing it safe part. I broke both bones in my right arm skateboarding when I was just playing it safe. The minute you start to think is when you start to get hurt.


----------



## Xsjado (Jun 24, 2006)

I assume most of you have had an experience where you are amazed you survived and managed to stay on both wheels and upright.Well it happened to me for the first time today. I was at my 10 foot gap, back tire cased the landing, feet shot forwards off pedals, back tire shoots up, balls land on TT, nose manualing, somehow get the back tire on the ground , and hit the brakes, and I end up 15ft from the landing at the end I just started patting myself making sure everything was there.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

zaefod said:


> Everything I hear makes dirt jumping sound like inevitable carnage.


and still worth every crash. eventually you get over the fear of the crash after you've had enough and realize you almost always are up and back in the saddle in minutes. i couldn't imagine giving it up for anything. someday i might have to, but hopefully that is many years away. i've only been doing it for 20+ years and still need more time........


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

BikeSATORI said:


> that is biking dharma. airtime is the practice of zazen, on the verge of either pulling it off smooth or bailing hard. you must have one to have the other, or neither would exist. not dualities, but we ride the fine line in the middle, called progression. haha, a little satori through biking.


you sure this isn't Jack Handy? Satori, that's some serious thinkin ya got happening there. cool!

namaste.
nam


----------



## cranberry (Nov 15, 2005)

OK, I didnt do this on my MTB I did it on my MX bike but I feel it's worth telling.
I had been hitt'n this 90 foot tripple all day long. I was getting tired and said the worst possible thing yo can say........"Last one":madman: 
I shorted the lander, powdered both calcaneus (heel bones), and dis-impacted both ankles. I hit the face of the jump so hard it blackened both of my eyes.
3 surguries to reconstruct my heels and ankles, 7-1/2 months in a wheelchair, And I can now forcast the weather.


----------



## chucker1221 (Feb 7, 2006)

Xsjado said:


> What are some of your guys worst crashes riding Urban/DJs/Park. I bring this up because I was just out riding and fell hard. I just hit a jump down on a trail by my house, but right before the jump my back tire pops off a rock and i lose momentum. Leave the lip, come down hard front wheel into the back of the landing, nads into the stem and im thrown over the bars onto my face. Thank god for full face helmets.


i was going of this one step up i always do but i forgot about a tree that is rite next to the landing at the bottom. and the tree sortof splits into 2 trees at the base. well when i went of the jump i landed a litle weird then hit the tree my tire got stuck in the tree my head it the stem on my bike and my feet slide off my peadles and smashed my balls on the top tube. its a good thing i had a helmet but i was alone back pretty far in the woods and couldent ride or walk for about 15 minutes.


----------



## chucker1221 (Feb 7, 2006)

Xsjado said:


> What are some of your guys worst crashes riding Urban/DJs/Park. I bring this up because I was just out riding and fell hard. I just hit a jump down on a trail by my house, but right before the jump my back tire pops off a rock and i lose momentum. Leave the lip, come down hard front wheel into the back of the landing, nads into the stem and im thrown over the bars onto my face. Thank god for full face helmets.


i was going of this one step up i always do but i forgot about a tree that is rite next to the landing at the bottom. and the tree sortof splits into 2 trees at the base. well when i went of the jump i landed a litle weird then hit the tree my tire got stuck in the tree my head it the stem on my bike and my feet slide off my peadles and smashed my balls on the top tube. its a good thing i had a helmet but i was alone back pretty far in the woods and couldent ride or walk for about 15 minutes.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I was at CPX Sports this past Wednesday when I acquired my worst wreck. 

Ok. I was on the Inferno line. Which you come from this like 10-15ft high roll in, you pedal, hit a small jump maybe 10ft to landing, then you land, pedal some more. Well, we had the next one set at 30ft. This one is the Inferno. As you might imagine, it scared me quite a bit. Good sized gap. Well, I hit that one just fine. Then I'm on the brakes, onnn the brakesss.... then I hit the next one. 14ft gap. Lip is about a foot or two taller than the landing. I slowed WAY down, still overshot probably 10ft more than I should have. I landed AFTER the entire landing, front wheel first. All I had on was a DJ helmet, shorts, socks, and shoes...


Knocked out on impact. I came to, I dunno how long after. Maybe 15-30mins. Spent 5 hours in the ER. 

I have a bad concussion, ****ed my face and chest up real good, and sprained my right wrist, left knee.

Today is Friday. My knee is fine, tight at times when I bend it past like 130 degrees. Wrist is still pretty sore. Head is feeling better. Face looks better. You'd have to PM Sombrio_69 for anymore detail though. He was there...


I'll get pics when I can get ahold of a camera.


----------



## PLURPIMPIN (Nov 3, 2005)

mine was on friday, i overshot a landing, lost my footing, flew over the handlebars and went down really hard on my heel, now i have a really bad sprain and i have to go get xrays tomorrow to see if my heel is broken. o ya and worst of all i bent my brand new deemax


----------



## fprintf (Jul 12, 2006)

When I was 10 (30 years ago) I had a chopper bicycle, which were quite popular back then. They had really small front wheels, ape hanger handle bars and these huge back wheels. I think mine was a three speed with a gear shifter that looked like a car shifter along the top tube. I decided I would ride as fast as I could down a 1 mile incline. The problem with those bikes, what made them really unsafe, was they were prone to high speed wobbles. I wish I knew that at the time...

So here I was riding down a really really busy road, wire/wood post guard rail on one side of the breakdown lane and cars whizzing by at 40 mph a few feet to my left. I think my speedo was reading 35 mph before it turned blurry from this incredible shaking. In a nano second I found myself sliding face first down along the pavement all tangled in the bike. 

All these cars stopped for my accident. I think they thought I was dead as all these car doors opened and a few people got out to ask if I was OK. It was great being a kid, though. I got up, picked the asphalt and sand out of my cuts and pulled my bike to the side of the road. The wheels were shaped like pringles, the purple stripe bananna seat was really ripped and my sissy bar was bent and disconnected from the back of the bike. The worst part was that I had to walk almost three miles up several hills to get back home, dragging the bike the whole way because the wheels wouldn't rotate. 

I got another where I was hit by a car on my paper route... it was going 70 mph and I ended up in the hospital after I hit the hood of the car behind the car that hit me, then hit the pavement as the car behind *him* ran over me. In those days we didn't wear helmets and I am lucky to be alive, suffering only a cracked pelvis.


----------



## elivingston (Oct 20, 2004)

This isn't a DJ/Urban crash, but I did have a "world-class" endo about a month ago on Noble Canyon in San Diego... An embedded rock caught my down-tube just in front of the bottom bracket (on the 'barney rubble' section of the trail... I was ripping, too!!). I recall doing the superman over the handlebars, thinking 'why is this happening??'  I really thought I was going to severely hurt myself, but I escaped with a massive bruise on my hip (nasty looking) and two sprained wrists (nothing broken). 

To add insult to injury, about 5 minutes later I had a flat, then proceeded to blow out the tube upon re-inflation... I had to hike about 3 miles back to the road. :madman:


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

mine was just recently (im a beginer at this whole street thing so cut me some slack) i was trying to huck some stair s my friend franco found by a church it was a 6 foot drop to flat over, i think, 7 stairs (huge stairs, like you would see at a church) with my shock low on air (i ride it at around 60 psi it had 15-20) anyways i jump down it bottom out my shock, bend my 5 day old xt cranks (which i cant get replaced b\c of crappy warranty) and my feet came off the pedals as they bent. i ended up landing on my feet off of a 6 feet drop, now i have a doctors appointment tomorrow to find out why my right knee, left leg back anf heel hurts. it still wasnt that bad though, we got yelled at by a rent a cop and we bolted off and i was ok for a little while until we quit jumping than the pain set in.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hmm, the worst crash pain wise was in march this year. I was doing some urban in my town, just some small stuff with my friend. We found this gaziebo in a park and it had two stairs leading up to it and down it. So we messed around on it for maybe half an hour trying all kinds of stuff on it. So I start doing small wheelies down the stairs. Dont forget that theyre only two steps so it wasnt so much of a stupid idea. So I dont really know how I messed up but i think I pulled up too hard but as I started to fall backwards my body seemed to gain momentum and ended up smashing me into the ground. I landed on my tailbone on solid brick. I was rolling on the ground for about 3 minuets because I was in so much pain. I sat there for about 45 minuets. The next thing I know my friend starts endoing at the landing of the stairs so his back tire glides over the steps and he goes otb and face plants on the brick. That was one painful day. I couldnt ride for 2 weeks because my tailbone hurt so bad.


----------



## Instigator (May 10, 2006)

follow up on my crash, i got checked out and theres no breakage (i couldve guessed that) just a little swelling. cant ride this week though (maybe i will whats the worst that can happen)


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

My worst crash was when I was dirt jumping. My bike started to nose dive in the air and my front tire was the first thing to hit the landing following with my face. I was not wearing a full face i was wearing a skateboard type helmet I cut my chin pretty deep and my bottom lip folded over and the inside if it draged along the dirt. Also my nose was bleeding pretty bad and both my cheaks had bad road rash. My brake lever broke and the left side of my handlebars got bent


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

My worst crash was when I was dirt jumping. My bike started to nose dive in the air and my front tire was the first thing to hit the landing following with my face. I was not wearing a full face i was wearing a skateboard type helmet I cut my chin pretty deep and my bottom lip folded over and the inside if it draged along the dirt. Also my nose was bleeding pretty bad and both my cheaks had bad road rash. My brake lever broke and the left side of my handlebars got bent.


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

i was rolling down a steep run in kinda deal, it was slightly muddy as it just rained that night, i hit a rock and my front wheel slid into a rut...from then on i dont remeber what happened but apperently i flew over the bars down the run in (like 3 foot drop) and landed face first on the berm/jump deal (sloper pretty steep)...from then i proceded to roll down a small hill like a rag doll...i pinched a muscle and nerve in my shoulder (hehe, no feeling and couldnt move it for a while) fractured my finger, severly sprained my wrist and ankle, and gave myself a concusion...Man it was a party!...i was blacked out from the otb to the bottowm of the hill which is about 5 seconds


----------



## 907hucker (Jun 26, 2006)

i had been hitting this jump all day and some reason i hit it a lil slow......i tried not to case the landing and ended up going over the bars and landing on my face.....luckley my bike was fine....lol


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

*first major injury*










i just started getting into biking this past year, so no big crashes yet, as i haven't had to chance to ride much. i just bought a new pair of vans today and went out just to ride a little bit, i tried bunny hopping over this box that was about 1 ft high and my left foot slipped off and WHAM. it didn't hurt that much, it's just ugly. this was after i cleaned up most the blood.

i have shin guards but i made the mistake of thinking, oh i'm just going to go out and ride for a few. sigh, lessons learned.


----------



## KingOfOrd (Feb 19, 2005)

I was jumping my mtb and was just chillin for a second. my buddy rolls up on his new S&M bmx bike and I figure ill test it out. So I was charging for this six pack and the chain was on too loose and it popped off cranks spun like hell and I smashed my nuts on the top tube.....that was the last time I ever rode some one elses bike....


----------



## bigbore (May 11, 2006)

those are some pretty rough stories, ive been pretty lucky..

drop from 4-5ft to flat straight on my back still clipped in, bike bounces off me and im not sure if it was the camelback or a softpach, nothing happened but i got a serious case of the wind getting knocked out of me.

that and last week i tried a 16ft gap, came up short and luckily bailed to the side before i got some serious face plantage. :thumbsup: :madmax:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Ive never had any serious injuries on my bike, I tore my acl skiing once in a pretty nasty lookin 40mph crash but thats a dif story. My worst MTB crash happened yesterday I was riding a local mountain (Jiminy Peak for those of you who live in the Northeast) It was the last run of the day and I was starting to get tired. Like an idiot I dropped off a 4 footer that I should have known to stay away from being tired and I got a lil nose heavy hit my chest into the bars then bounced over them stuck my arms out and slid along my forearms. I scraped up my forearms nicely but nothing else (bike included) was hurt.


----------



## [email protected] (May 26, 2006)

While riding inna locked-out arm brace (had a broke elbow at the time and wasn't supposed to be riding) my hand blew off the bars when I came up short onna box jump. The bars turned into my stomach and ruptured my spleen. Went home and tried to sleep it off… was in super bad shape in the morning. Almost didn’t make it… almost.


----------



## namaSSte (Dec 19, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> While riding inna locked-out arm brace (had a broke elbow at the time and wasn't supposed to be riding) my hand blew off the bars when I came up short onna box jump. The bars turned into my stomach and ruptured my spleen. Went home and tried to sleep it off&#8230; was in super bad shape in the morning. Almost didn't make it&#8230; almost.


sooo glad you did though. who woulda made me my sweet bike if you kicked? viva la Sparky!!!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I broke my fibula in two place at the skate park in late June, and I started riding again, went for a rail and ate it bad that same leg came crashing to the ground. Funny thing is I'm not going to be relseased to get back on my bike until the 28th, and I've already had two good crashes already.


----------



## ajoc_prez (Jan 19, 2004)

Must hide this thread from my wife, otherwise I won't be getting a dj bike LOL :nono: :madman:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Dirt jumping, tried to pull up my bike farther than I could control, landed with my front wheel pointed a bit to the left, lost traction on my front wheel in some grass, fell off the bike, landed on my chest, bruised my ribs, knocked the breath out of me, scared the sh## out of me. I thought I really hurt myself.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think the hardest part about progressing in jumping, is knowing when to go for it and when to back it down.

I see so many people who ride outside their skill level, but they don't get hurt and they push it a little more. It's like they're just lucky. 


Hmm, guess what I'm trying to say is you need to know your limits, but you can't be a ***** and not push them at all. That said, if you push your limits, you're going to get hurt at some point. Sometimes you'll fall, get back up, laugh at how stupid it was, and learn from the mistake. Sometimes, you'll remember going toward the ground, then have a blank spot and wake up in the hospital. **** it, just huck it.


----------



## J-dogg (Aug 7, 2006)

ummm, i was @ rye airfield and went for a large/small spine transfer and heit the wall eith 3 of my right hand fingers between my nice billet dangerboy barends and a 2x4 and all 3 of them were swollen and purple, needless to say i still rode. um i borke my wrist on my local trails and got sa concussion by smacking my face/head on a hip, landed in a ditch from an 8 footer and ripped my shin and bone up. yeah


----------



## theoxymoron (Jul 23, 2006)

*music is the devil*

this isnt as bad as most of these but it happened on friday. i was messin around on my durango(thats a no-no) at the dr.'s office across the street(stairs and a mulch bed that serves as a 1.5 ft drop) and i was ridin for like an hour after they closed and got bored. so i ran home, grabbed my portable cd player(who has those anyway?) and headed back over. then i hit up the stairs(a set of four) i was goin pretty fast i cleared all the stairs and then my bike bucked me off and onto my back/shoulder/neck. i wasnt wearing a helmet. i luckily am fine and my cd didnt even skip.


----------



## ecgravity (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah, don't let the wives find out about this thread..........This wasn't my worst wreck just the freakiest. Riding a trail down some super steep, very loose stuff and I ended up going otb really fast. Anyway my head smacked into the trunk of a pine tree, that wasn't the weird part. When I went to move I found my helmet was stuck on one of the stubby broken off limbs of the tree. After the ride I really thought about what the consequenses would have been for not wearing a brain bucket.....thank God for those.


----------



## trail trekker (Jul 20, 2006)

*Faceplant*

I was biking with my friend by his trailer and I was feeling pretty good about my riding. My brain though I could hit almost anything because I was progressing a lot the previous month. I saw this straight drop about 4 feet high (I'm relatively new to biking like this). When I tried to drop it my front tire got cought up on a lip covered in leaves and the bike started to flip badly. I go from standing up on the pedals to landing face first on the ground. I (of course) had no helmet or safety gear. Nothing was broken and all that happened was I gat a bloody face and the wind knocked out of me. My face hurt far a week but besides that nothing happened.


----------



## trail trekker (Jul 20, 2006)

*Faceplant*

I was biking with my friend by his trailer and I was feeling pretty good about my riding. My brain though I could hit almost anything because I was progressing a lot the previous month. I saw this straight drop about 4 feet high (I'm relatively new to biking like this). When I tried to drop it my front tire got cought up on a lip covered in leaves and the bike started to flip badly. I go from standing up on the pedals to landing face first on the ground. :madman: I (of course) had no helmet or safety gear. Nothing was broken and all that happened was I gat a bloody face and the wind knocked out of me. My face hurt far a week but besides that nothing happened.


----------



## jazzmozz (Jul 26, 2007)

worst crash - stupid 15ft rock drop in the local park.. nose dived off the top and landed on my head... destroyed the front wheel of my bike and the disc, but walked away with just a cut leg and bruised back. 

worst injury - practicing nose manuals and went OTB. broke my wrist in 3 places, crushed the joint and displaced my hand. took a metal plate and 8 screws to sort that one out..!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Mine was park riding two weeks ago. I'd been riding for 6-7 hours and was getting tired.

I'd been hitting the quarter pipe just jumping it 180ing it and dropping back down. I said the dreadful words after a day of riding " last one"(I actually said it in english too hahaha)

Rolled up way to frickin' fast and too much to the left, I ended up over rotating AND clipping my rear tire on the coping. This causes the bike to come to a total stop, while I kept on dropping 5 feet straight onto my outstretched arm. I sprained my right index finger and the one beside it( i have no idea how it's called) pretty damn bad, it swelled to about 3 times the size and had blood under the skin in a few places. I also sprained the wrist.

In that crash, I managed to scrap the top of my hand, and the inside of my wrist(does not make any sense to me).

A little kid on a bike daddy bought him comes up to me while I'm just barely getting up, with both fingers and wrist thobbing with each hearbeat, and goes "dude, you're bleeding" to which I answer "No sh*t sherlock, you think I hadn't noticed my whole hand was covered in blood?".

It started going down in size 4 days later, movement started to come back to normal by friday, this monday it was still a bit swollen but it was bearable. Now it looks normal. I still feel it when I do stuff like putting on shoes and whatnot.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

doing a 5ft drop. extremely wet conditions, semi-slick tyres, jump almost after the drop which was too wet to do. done the drop, hit it too fast so i didn't have enough time to stop or go around the jump but pulled the brakes instinctively, didn't slow down at all. bike slid with me on it full on into a tree. broken foot and hurt ribs!


----------



## Evanr13 (Jul 19, 2007)

Dirt Jumping. Was booting it down a hill going to hit a dj. I did not see that there was a tree after the jump becasue it was covered by weeds.(the jumps were not hit in over 2 years. they were completly growen in) well I went off the jump with alot of speed. Ran into the tree over the handle bars hit my nads off the stem and got hit in the shin by my pedal hard. ( thank god for shin pads)


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

holy old thread...but i'll play . 

a year and a few months ago would be the time of my worst crash. me and a friend wanted to hit this DJ spot about a half hour drive from my house. at the time i hadn't gotten my license yet so we had to take public transit all the way there. i had fallen at the spot before but not nearly this bad. basically im hitting one of the main packs and doing fine for the first 20 minutes. i don't really know what happened and my friend didn't see the whole thing, but i went off the lip and believe i got all crooked in the air and overshot the landing of the first jump. all i know is i landed on my face/side next to a bush, got up and blood was pooring out of my mouth. to keep the story shortish, i ripped up the lower part of inside my mouth badly, gashed my chest fairly bad, and had to get a few stitches on my chin. ouch....and it all happened on my dad's birthday:nono:


----------



## svyatko (May 26, 2007)

ebfreerider510 said:


> holy old thread...but i'll play .
> 
> a year and a few months ago would be the time of my worst crash. me and a friend wanted to hit this DJ spot about a half hour drive from my house. at the time i hadn't gotten my license yet so we had to take public transit all the way there. i had fallen at the spot before but not nearly this bad. basically im hitting one of the main packs and doing fine for the first 20 minutes. i don't really know what happened and my friend didn't see the whole thing, but i went off the lip and believe i got all crooked in the air and overshot the landing of the first jump. all i know is i landed on my face/side next to a bush, got up and blood was pooring out of my mouth. to keep the story shortish, i ripped up the lower part of inside my mouth badly, gashed my chest fairly bad, and had to get a few stitches on my chin. ouch....and it all happened on my dad's birthday:nono:


i broke my wrist two years ago and it was too on my dad's birthday. :skep:


----------



## rmbnick (Jun 10, 2007)

my worst was trying to do a step up from a 4 foot high jump to a 10 foot high jump, i thought i got enough speed, obviously not. my front wheel hit the edge and i was only whereing a half face. so i hit my face against the dirt then fell on my bike. dislocated 3 ribs, broke my nose. now i say screw step ups


----------



## jazzmozz (Jul 26, 2007)

svyatko said:


> i broke my wrist two years ago and it was too on my dad's birthday. :skep:


mine was on my grandad's 80th birthday!
how come stuff like this happens on special occasions?! haha.


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

Happened a couple weeks ago, not enough speed, sad part is, i landed it perfect 5 minutes before.

enjoy:


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

My worst bike injury.....snapped my left forearm in half, broke my right elbow completely apart, and split my head open. I was on my 20''...urban night ride...parking lot transfer to a lower level adjacent parking lot. The top lot had a concrete barrier that I had to bunny hop over....I had too much speed and not enough hop, I clipped the barrier flipping down to the other side, no pads, no helmet. I was so much in shock when I cased I immediately jumped up, picked my bike up, and walked it over to the corner 7-11. The guy at the counter was looking at me really crazy...I asked him to call my mom and to give me a cup of water. When I grabbed the cup my arm wouldn't pick it up and it just started flapping because my elbow wasn't attached. At this point I started to come back and I new I was f**ked. Worst part.....my mom had just changed jobs so her insurance didn't activate till midnight so I had to wait two hours all f'd up until she would take me to the hospital.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

a few months ago i was at a dj spot and was doing one of the steeper lines, id been doing them for probably half hour and then i was riding down the roll in on my last pedal my chain slipped off, i was only about an inch away from the take off...so when the chain fell off it bucked me forward i got control and sat down trying to keep my weight back, lets just say that it didnt work, i had to much speed so once the front end got ontop of the jump the back went off the lip and shot me straight off, after i landed i slid all the way to the bottom of the next take off in the pack...so after that my elbow swelled up to 2 times the normal size, the doctors thought i had fractured it and i had shards of bone scattered all around the inside of my elbow, it ended up just being a really bad sprain, but not being able to move your elbow for 3 weeks really isnt the best thing....:madman: 

ive also fallen during a DS race with ebfree and had the bike hit him when i fell and the the buckle and zipper proceeded to bust off of my shorts....it was fantastic:thumbsup:


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

ok my worst crash i was looking to clear this set of stairs probably like 25 30 stairs with a little flat spot in the middle and a rail going down it. my plan was to go in at an angle clear the rail and land perfect showing of for my girlfriend. building up speed i went in for the jump but my bunny hop at the beginning was low so my back tire hit the rail making me slam the side of my head and shoulder into the stairs breaking both then as i was rolling down the next 20 stairs i managed to break my lower back. woke up a week later in ICU(intensive care unit) with my family hovering around me. got out of the hospitol 3 weeks later couldnt ride for 6 months but as soon as i could i bought a brand new haro thread.

I win


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

it was like learning to ride all over again still cant do my bunny hop like i used to


----------



## bighit2 (Jul 17, 2007)

my worst wreck was at keystone when i hit the 5" drop in the drop zone. luckly i was riding 2 other guys. well the first guy hit the drop and landed. i roled the drop to see my line felt good while roling up so i went for it. i gained a little speed too much i didnt know it was too much. i landed barly missed the tree. but i landed with too much speed shot off the trail tier bounced over a rock i shot over the bars roled my bike pump in my camel back got a dent and it was a mettal pump. my back and chest were so soar i couldnt breath right for a few seconds i layed thier. the first guy ran after me then the last guy wrecked too. i was so soar for like a 3 weeks my cheast still is soar hurts to take a full deep breath i was lucky i walked away. my fork got messed up and the part i broke was a pain in the ass to get. oh yah i had to ride down the rest of the way i was half down the mountain


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Formerbmx37 said:


> ok my worst crash i was looking to clear this set of stairs probably like 25 30 stairs with a little flat spot in the middle and a rail going down it. my plan was to go in at an angle clear the rail and land perfect showing of for my girlfriend. building up speed i went in for the jump but my bunny hop at the beginning was low so my back tire hit the rail making me slam the side of my head and shoulder into the stairs breaking both then as i was rolling down the next 20 stairs i managed to break my lower back. woke up a week later in ICU(intensive care unit) with my family hovering around me. got out of the hospitol 3 weeks later couldnt ride for 6 months but as soon as i could i bought a brand new haro thread.
> 
> I win


how do you break your head 

that sounds like it hurt, worst thing to hapen to ME was a simple OTB, or my bear trap gone wrong (had 3 gashes 3/4 the size of my shin:madman: )but.....
my friend (i was there to wach) was doin some DJ's and he went to 360 over one, well once he didnt start to spin because he messed up he decided to ride it out but his front wheel hit the top of the landing and landed on his head.....he was out cold for about 2 min.s and had amnesia for a week (he had to miss school...lucky him). yea he woke up and was like "where am i"..."who are you all"..."whats my name", stuff like that...pretty bad


----------



## htrider717 (Nov 12, 2006)

tooth through the lip


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

under rotated a backflip into a foam pit and landed on my head on the trampoline at hte bottom last night. almost broke my neck


----------

